# Programme has copy and paste blocked ?



## redout (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have a programme which I legally own. The problem is that all the text is protected ie: no copy and paste. If I highlight any text right-clicking the mouse does nothing. Is there a way around this ? I know some pdf files are protected in a similar way are they have work arounds available on the web so any help appreciated.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Some developers do this, either unintentionally or purposefully. There is no legal way around this.


----------



## redout (Nov 10, 2008)

I found that ctrl + c does the trick even though the mouse seems disabled.

Thanks


----------

